# LMX compatibility



## lightingguy1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm working in a tiny dinner theatre that has some Lightronics LMX dimmers. 

The console they are using is a TL-2448, also made by lightronics(Outputing LMX).

They have asked me to expand their number of dimmers, and I was wandering if LMX is compatible with other manufactures control signals. Such as Microplex ...i.e.

Are NSI/Leviton Dimmers compatible with LMX? 

Or do I have to stay with Lightronics?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 19, 2011)

A definite maybe, to all your questions.

dramatech said:


> Early versions of LMX-128 were slightly different than the NSI version. Later on in Lightronics history, they changed their LMX-128 to the same as the NSI. After the change, the industry labeled the protocol used by both as Microplex. The board in question is the newer LMX-128 or Microplex. The only difference between the old and the new is the voltage that is fed from the first dimmer pack to the board to operate it. New can use old and NSI and Lightronics old or new can work with each other if the external voltage wire is cut and a seperate power source is fed to the board. ...



From http://www.pathwayconnect.com/content/view/12/26/ :

> Leprecon and Lightronics have both adopted their own 128-dimmer versions of Microplex (Lightronics calls theirs LMX-128). All three [afore-mentioned and NSI] of these companies still manufacture equipment that uses this protocol, although their higher-end products work with DMX512.



From http://rocketsciencecanada.com/rocketsciencecanada/Lighting/ControlProtocols.asp :

> There are two basic Microplex variants: NSI's version normally supports 64 dimmers, but in certain cases does 96; the Leprecon and Lightronics versions support 128 dimmers. The version used by Lightronics is called LMX-128. The 3 companies supporting this protocol seem to agree on almost everything but basic signal timing parameters, making interoperability a bit dicey. They all use 3-pin XLRs wired as follows: common on pin 1, console power on pin 2, and signal on pin 3. The mux control signal is 0-10 volts.



See also DMX-tools.com and http://www.dfd.com/2mpx.html for converters.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Nov 19, 2011)

So either way,

I can use the TL-2448 with newer NSI dimmers?

Now to settle Lightronics vs. NSI/Leviton


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 19, 2011)

If you were planning on changing the board also, then you change to a DMX board and use a converter on the existing dimmers. If not then I would stay with Lightronics, better customer service, in my experience.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 19, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> So either way,
> I can use the TL-2448 with newer NSI dimmers?


I didn't say that. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...tronics-tl-2448-board-leviton-d4dmx-prob.html I didn't not say it either.

I, too, would stick solely with Lightronics, if only to avoid a finger-pointing issue later.


----------



## TimMiller (Nov 19, 2011)

The RD and RE series Lightronics dimmers will both work for you. The RD are both DMX and LMX Compatable.


----------



## jonliles (Nov 19, 2011)

The TL2448 should also output DMX via a separate port. At least mine does.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 19, 2011)

It should output both simultaniously.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Nov 20, 2011)

And just to be sure,

LMX cable is basically microphone cable right? I was reading lightronics' boards receive their power via Phantom power from the dimmers...Kinda concerned me a tad bit.


Thanks!


----------



## avkid (Nov 20, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> LMX cable is basically microphone cable right? I was reading lightronics' boards receive their power via Phantom power from the dimmers...Kinda concerned me a tad bit.


 You are correct, if ordered with the DMX option they are supplied with an external power supply though.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Nov 21, 2011)

As it turns out, the TL-2448 sucks. My pain is that equal to Mrs.Footer's pain when she has to use that Expression 2 she dislikes! 


The rental company I'm looking at has Pathway Connectivity's Ultimate DMX Converter.

Would these Lightronics Dimmers work with my Expression 3 and this converter?

So, I'm guessing I would have to Converter the output from the converter(Converter's output is 4 pin) to 3 pin? Is there such a cable do to this?

Will this setup shock the converter or My console's DMX chip/interface because of the Phantom Power?


Thanks!
-Lightingguy1


----------



## dramatech (Nov 21, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> As it turns out, the TL-2448 sucks. My pain is that equal to Mrs.Footer's pain when she has to use that Expression 2 she dislikes!
> 
> 
> The rental company I'm looking at has Pathway Connectivity's Ultimate DMX Converter.
> ...


The pathway converter will work, but requires some setup in the software and some custom made cables. A much easier way to go, is the Lightronics converter from DMX to LMX. Also the is a guy who sells on ebay a converter to convert DMX to LMX (microplex), and with a phone call to him, will guarantee that it is compatible with your particular Lightronic dimmers. I think that it is called a DMXalator or something similar. It is by far the best price for the job. Unlike some of the other converters, it will only do the one protocall. The Pathway and the NSI converters will do many different protocalls.
If by chance, your Lightronics dimmers are the rack mount type, they are already compatible with DMX, but you have to use a 9 pin sub D connector.

Tom Johnson


----------



## lightingguy1 (Nov 23, 2011)

"Early versions of LMX-128 were slightly different than the NSI version. Later on in Lightronics history, they changed their LMX-128 to the same as the NSI. After the change, the industry labeled the protocol used by both as Microplex. The board in question is the newer LMX-128 or Microplex. The only difference between the old and the new is the voltage that is fed from the first dimmer pack to the board to operate it. New can use old and NSI and Lightronics old or new can work with each other if the external voltage wire is cut and a seperate power source is fed to the board. ..."

Since this was your post Dramatech, 

Could you tell me the specific time frames of when this of this happened?


I.e. when they officially changed the shipping porduct at the time.

Thanks!
-Lighitngguy1


----------

